# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN, ASMED Clinic - Info about the Clinic

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.
*ASMED - Dr Koray Erdogan*




ISTANBUL, TURKEY. Kucukbakkalkoy Mah. Atilla Ilhan Cad. No: 29 ATASEHIR




*TELEPHONE CONTACT FOR ENGLISH-SPEAKER PATIENTS:* 
United States: (+1) 8454612049
United Kingdom: (+44) 2035191146


We will answer from our Clinic in Istanbul. Number operative during office hours and 24h for urgencies.  








*FACEBOOK:* www.facebook.com/asmedsacekim

Click on the "Like" button in our Facebook page to be anonymously informed about news, events and services concerning the Clinic.

*WEBSITE:* Asmed Hair Transplant FUE


*E-MAIL ADDRESS:* english@asmed.com.tr










*WHAT WE OFFER TO OUR PATIENTS:
*

- *More than a ten-year experience*, with thousands of follicular hair transplantations realized for patients of every ethnic group, age, sex and personal features (if compatible with the operation).

- *Specializing in FUE Technique*, used in an exclusive procedure during our operations. We our proud of being among the worldwide most experienced clinics about FUE.  

- *Exclusive utilization of the MANUAL PUNCH for FUE extractions*, created and checked according to Dr Koray Erdoğans project (*See *'TECHNICAL INFORMATION'*). 

- *Close partnership with worldwide most important and renowned FUE clinics.*

- *DES "One Step" EXTRACTION TECHNIQUE: creation and utilization of an innovative FUE extraction technique, extremely appreciated by most renowned experts in the field.* The technique has been shown worldwide during the past workshop which took place in Madrid in May 2013. These are Dr Jos? Lorenzos comments about our new technique, Dr Lorenzo being a top-level expert and having a reputation of utmost importance with whom we are proud to collaborate. 

NOVEMBER 2012: "Dr Lorenzo visits Dr Koray Erdoğans ASMED Clinic in Istanbul, Turkey. Dr. Erdoğan and his assistant Dilek are recognized as a worldwide hair transplantation top-team, and they developed one of the most refined, proficient and efficient extraction techniques existing nowadays. I thank them for the invitation and their whole team for their kindness during my staying at the clinic. Dr Koray will be faculty teacher during next "2nd Mediterranean FUE Workshop" which will take place in Madrid, next May" (Injerto Capilar)

- *Extracting and grafting up to 4500 grafts FUE,* during two consecutively operation days, with the exclusive utilization of the *MANUAL PUNCH*.

- *Donor area planned management* with the goal of optimizing the total number of FUE extracted grafts.

- *Exclusive utilization of the refined "Lateral Slit" incision technique* in order to achieve the maximum naturalness of the result and the minimum trauma for our patients skin (*See *'TECHNICAL INFORMATION'*). 

- *Operation planning and hairline designing customized based on the profile of each patient,* realized through laser technology utilization.
(EXAMPLES OF HAIRLINE DESIGN)

- *Huge documentation about our works available on the Web*.

- *Patients personal assistance and care:* before, during and after the operation, thanks to our numerous and multilingual staff.









*DR KORAY ERDOGAN*








*TECHNICAL INFORMATION*


*MANUAL PUNCH, MICROMOTOR:*

*In our Clinic we exclusively use the Manual Punch to extract the follicular units from the patients donor area*. This instrument is mainly composed by two parts, that is a metal handle to which is applied a cylindrical blade, empty in its central part, with a diameter of less than 1 mm. Compared to electric extraction tools (micromotor), the manual punch allows a better sensibility for the operator and a minor trauma during follicular unit extraction. This is focused to obtain FUE grafts of a better quality and, consequently, more satisfying results for a wider number of patients.

A Motorized Punch is also a tool used to extract follicular units from the patients donor area, composed by a cylindrical blade empty in its central part. In this case the punch is not applied to a manual handle, but to a small electric motor that is activated by a button or pedal. 
Benefits related to this kind of tool are: a minor experience and manual skills are required for its use and a superior extraction speed for an inexpert operator. However, its use entails a greater trauma for the extracted graft, for the skin and for patients donor area. Moreover, with the motorized punch it is impossible to make an efficient use of the donor area, therefore patients with extended baldness will not have sufficient, available resources to obtain an ideal result. Again, doubts have been raised about the hygiene of this tool, which is inclined to scatter a nebulization of patients blood.  



_LATERAL SLIT, SAGITTAL SLIT:_

*Lateral Slit is the incision technique used in every our surgery*. During this procedure, the incision is performed using the blade with a 90-degree angle over the coronal level, that is an imaginary line which connects patients lateral sides of the head. Operating this way, incisions look like small pockets in which follicular units will be inserted during the next phase of the surgery. Trauma is minimum and patients skin perfectly covers the follicular unit. It is also possible to set easily the correct exit direction of the hair. 

The Sagittal Slit term refers to another incision technique, which is NOT used in our operations. In this case the blade is used with a 35-45 degree angle over patients sagittal level (an imaginary line between the forehead and the backside part of the head). The following phase, implantation, turns out to be easier for the operator; however, skin trauma is greater. Therefore, there is the creation of a greater quantity of scar tissue, with negative consequences regarding the result of the operation. The covering of transplanted grafts isnt optimal as in the Lateral Slit, and it turns also out to be less efficient in creating a correct exit direction of the hair from the skin.




*HOW TO ARRIVE TO ISTANBUL:*


To find your flights to Istanbul we suggest the following websites:

www.edreams.it

www.expedia.it

Cheap Flights - Compare Airline Tickets with Skyscanner.com

www.turkishairlines.com

*www.flypgs.com/it - Pegasus Airlines* 


You can arrange different solutions for your journey, from luxury to cheap flights. Once you will be arrived in Istanbul,  the Clinic organises and takes care about every transport services, accommodation and English-Turkish translation. 

















.
.

----------


## Koray Erdogan, MD

.
*Dr Koray Erdogan - Biography*






Dr Koray Erdogan graduated in 1994 at the Hacettepe University (Ankara), Faculty of Medicine, and completed his compulsory medical service in Kastamonu. Afterwards he attended the Faculty of Thoracic Surgery at the Marmara University of Istanbul and worked in a Coronary Intensive Care Unit.

He started in the field of hair restoration in 2000, assisting several hair surgeons in their private clinics.

In 2001, he opened his own clinic in Istanbul  ASMED  with his first assistant Dilek Cakir.

He started to perform FUE in 2004 by combining both FUT + FUE techniques.

In 2005 he realized that FUE patients with similar results than FUT ones were even happier, because of the minor trauma and the less visible scar with short hair.

In 2006 he developed his own FUE tools and method of grafts extraction, named DES (also known as SEQUENTIAL TECHNIQUE, published by FUE Research Committee of International Society of Hair Restoration Surgery in November/December 2013).

Currently Dr Erdogan is performing only FUE procedures in ASMED Medical Center in Istanbul, with the assistance of 4 other doctors and 20 nurses. Most of his patients are coming from all over the world: 90% of them are from Italy, Spain, Germany, France, Sweden, Canada, United States and Australia.






*Education, ISHRS Fellowship Training Programs, & Board Certifications:*


2005  FUT & FUE Methods and Advanced Hair Transplant Workshop. Istanbul, Turkey.

2008  ISHRS Advanced Webinar: Complications (Via Internet Conference Room).

2008  ISHRS 14th Annual Live Surgery Workshop. Orlando (FL), USA.

2009  ISHRS 17th Annual Scientific Meeting. Amsterdam, Netherlands.

2010  ISHR 13th International Congress. Capri, Italy.

2010  ISHRS 18th Annual Scientific Meeting. Boston (MA), USA.

2011  ISDS Congress of Dermatologic Surgery. Venice, Italy.

2011  ISHRS Regional Live Surgery Workshop. Istanbul, Turkey.

2011  HAIRCON 3rd Annual Conference (Association of Hair Restoration Surgeons India). Mumbai, India.

2012  2nd International Meeting of FUE Europe

2012  ISHRS 20th Annual Scientific Metting. Paradise Island, Bahamas.

2013  2nd Mediterranean FUE Workshop. Madrid, Spain. (Attended as Faculty)

2013  ISHRS 21st Annual Scientific Meeting. San Francisco (CA), USA. (Attended as Faculty)

2014  ISHRS European Hair Transplant Workshop. Brussels, Belgium. (Will attend as Faculty)

2014  ISHR 15th International Congress. Siracusa, Italy. (Will attend as Faculty)






*Memberships & Affiliations:*


- *ESHRS* (_European Society of Hair Restauration Surgery_): member since 2005

- *ISHRS* (_International Society of Hair Restoration Surgery_): member since 2007

- *ISHR* (_Italian Society of Hair Restoration_): participant member since 2010






*Dr. Koray "Faculty" during the 21st ISHRS Annual Meeting, which took place in San Francisco from the 23rd to the 26th October 2013*





*Dr. Koray "Faculty" during the II Mediterranean FUE Workshop, Madrid, May 2013*





*Dr. Koray in Madrid during the II Mediterranean FUE Workshop with Dr. José Lorenzo and Dr. Alex Ginzburg, organisers of the event*





*Dr Koray's invitation to attend again as "Faculty" to the EUROPEAN HAIR TRANSPLANT WORKSHOP, taking place in Brussels from the 13th to the 15th of June 2014!*


.

----------


## splitting hairs

Dr Erdogan, I have to say I love your work.  

I have a question for you.  I am considering a procedure with you but I have mild seborrheic dermatitis of the scalp.  

I have had this for 10 years and I am controlling it using coal tar shampoo (alphosyl shampoo in the UK)twice a week and wash with johnsons baby shampoo on the other days.

My scalp is quite sensitive and shampoos such as nizoral,piroctone olamine and tgel irritate it. Topical steroids only help a little. 

Am I a suitable candidate for a FUE procedure?  if so, is there any special pre and post op management with patients with seborrheic dermatitis?

thanks.

----------


## Jazz1

I will also soon be consulting you and if I go ahead with the procedure I want you only to carry out the procedure :Big Grin: .

----------


## Koray Erdogan, MD

> Dr Erdogan, I have to say I love your work.  
> 
> I have a question for you.  I am considering a procedure with you but I have mild seborrheic dermatitis of the scalp.  
> 
> I have had this for 10 years and I am controlling it using coal tar shampoo (alphosyl shampoo in the UK)twice a week and wash with johnsons baby shampoo on the other days.
> 
> My scalp is quite sensitive and shampoos such as nizoral,piroctone olamine and tgel irritate it. Topical steroids only help a little. 
> 
> Am I a suitable candidate for a FUE procedure?  if so, is there any special pre and post op management with patients with seborrheic dermatitis?
> ...


 


Hi Splitting Hairs,


Dr Koray considers that, despite of your seborrheic dermatitis, you could be a suitable candidate for a FUE surgery. Don't hesitate to contact me at *english@asmed.com.tr* in order to know how to get Dr Koray's evaluation about your case.

Regards

----------

